# My new 6.5 and Thank You



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey everyone just thought I would share my new ride with you. I just wanted to thank everyone in the forum for there response's. I wanted the 6.9, but I liked the black color of the 6.5. Since both bikes are exacly the same i just opted for the black  The dealer took the pictures so I hope to have my baby home soon! A couple of questions:

-Should I swap out the Bontrager crank for a Dura-Ace? It will almost be a 300 gram save. But i plan to do longer rides and would like more torque when i decide to power out of the saddle. (please excuse my stupid question, new to road was a moutainbiker for a long time)

-GPS units? I am doing the Trek 100 in Wisconsin in May and was wondering if I should get the new 705 unit, Do any of you guys have it? your thoughts? 

Total wieght is about 15.1LBS (w/pedals) if i get the Dura-Ace Crank. otherwise it wieght about 15.2 or so (w/pedals).


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats, you are going to love it! Use it well.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Very nice bike. My suggestion would be to leave your crank alone, especially since it appears to be a compact crank and, wait for the new Dura-Ace compact to appear later this year. Then, make a decision whether to change. However, I would make that decision based on performance and feel and, not weight. A few grams around the crank is completely moot and, your bike is plenty light already.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

rnhood said:


> Very nice bike. My suggestion would be to leave your crank alone, especially since it appears to be a compact crank and, wait for the new Dura-Ace compact to appear later this year. Then, make a decision whether to change. However, I would make that decision based on performance and feel and, not weight. A few grams around the crank is completely moot and, your bike is plenty light already.


I concur with the above post. On a side note, how does 300 grams equal 1 tenth of a pound?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

300 grams = .66 LBS


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> 300 grams = .66 LBS


I know that, just not sure the OP does. 

"It will almost be a 300 gram save." ==> "15.1LBS (w/pedals) if i get the Dura-Ace Crank. otherwise it wieght about 15.2"


----------



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice & congrats! Just curious, why not the pro model?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice looking bike! 
The stem is only thing I don't care for (little too chunky) but that's my personal opinon.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

cldriver i didn't get the pro model of the 6.9 because i didn't really like/or need the deep dish carbon wheels. For the 6.5 pro, didn't like the color (haha stupid I know) but also the stem hieght would have been to agressive and I wonder how that would play on my back for long rides.

Regarding the dura ace crank. I'm sorry I kinda made it sound like i was going for an issue of wieght, i was actually trying to get a better understanding of the difference between a compact and a normal crank (dura ace). In terms of more power and crank while out of the saddle which one would be better or is there no difference? 

Additionally, it sucks that the new Dura Ace line is being updated next year. It seems like everytime I buy a bike they always up grade the drivetrain. Maybe i"ll switch to campy later.... haha.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Vboy -

Why don't you ride the bike as is for the time being. You may find that its perfect for your needs and that you don't have to change anything. As far as new DA, I'm probably correct in saying that you are not a professional. Whatever weight you might save, or however much quicker a shift might be, it probably changes nothing for you as a rider. Its like selling your 5 year old Ferrari which can go 200 MPH, just to upgrade to the latest Ferrari that can go 200 MPH. Michael Schumacher might feel a difference, but the average guy would never get to the point that it would matter. Go ride and enjoy.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Vboy -
> 
> Why don't you ride the bike as is for the time being. You may find that its perfect for your needs and that you don't have to change anything. As far as new DA, I'm probably correct in saying that you are not a professional. Whatever weight you might save, or however much quicker a shift might be, it probably changes nothing for you as a rider. Its like selling your 5 year old Ferrari which can go 200 MPH, just to upgrade to the latest Ferrari that can go 200 MPH. Michael Schumacher might feel a difference, but the average guy would never get to the point that it would matter. Go ride and enjoy.



Haha, fair point, and i agree. I'm just new to the road cycling world and didn't know if there is a major difference between a compact crank and a regular one. 

Seems like your ferrari reference you seem to be into cars. Don't know if you are on but you should join ferrarichat.com. Great message board.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Im not new to biking and have a 5.2 that is unbelievable. If you are new to biking and you have a 6.5, consider yourself blessed. It will be many years, if ever, that you will need anything better. As I said, get out and ride and just enjoy it. You can always drive yourself crazy looking for better, but for what?? Nothing wrong with looking and learning, but don't to it to the extent that it takes away any joy or pleasure you may have from what you have now. I mean, I know the 6.5 is better than my 5.2. but that will not make me feel any less about my bike whatsoever. I love my 5.2 every time I'm out on it. You should love yours too.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Great bike. You should enjoy it. I love my old 2004 5900 and have no desire to upgrade, so you should be good for years to come too.

With regard to the Trek 100, I live near the route (4.2 miles to be exact) and ride the "hilly" portion regularly. It is a great ride and very well supported. They have stops 8-12 miles apart so you are never far from a rest and it spreads the people out as people pick different stops. 

With regard to a GPS computer, it is not necessary for the ride, but is nice. I started with a Cateye double wireless with cadence and it was nice. I found a smoking deal on the Garmin 305 with heart rate and cadence, so I went for that. You can upload routes into the 305 and it will point you in the right direction. It does not display the "road map" like the 705 though. In last year's Trek 100 I was with a group hammering away and the leader spaced on a turn. Everyone followed. We ended up in downtown Oconomowoc on some nasty streets. We we only went a couple miles out of the way, but bypassed the Lunch stop. I wish he would have had a Garmin. I like the Garmin for the ability to down load and compare workouts. A power meter would be nicer, but the Garmin is a nice piece.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Nothing wrong with looking and learning, but don't to it to the extent that it takes away any joy or pleasure you may have from what you have now. I mean, I know the 6.5 is better than my 5.2. but that will not make me feel any less about my bike whatsoever. I love my 5.2 every time I'm out on it. You should love yours too.


Not a really big fan of your comment above. I'm sorry for being rude.

I think your missing the point. I'm new to road cycling, I used to race mountain bikes and decide to take on something different. In reference to the dura ace crank, I am wondering what is the difference between a compact crank and a Standard crank. The dealer is willing to switch out. I'm not always looking for the top of the line just because i'm looking at a difference between the current Bontrager crank or a Dura Ace doesn't necessarily mean I want one over the other. 

The question, what is the difference between a compact vs Standard crank? if there is none and it's a matter of preference then I will ride it out and see what I would switch out later. When I mountain bike I loved the larger chain rings on the crank as it gave me more power to sprint out, or power through a climb. Now if there is no real answer here then this is all a mute point. I was just asking the more experienced people meaning You and the other great members of this forum to get a better underdstanding.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

99trek5200 said:


> Great bike. You should enjoy it. I love my old 2004 5900 and have no desire to upgrade, so you should be good for years to come too.
> 
> With regard to the Trek 100, I live near the route (4.2 miles to be exact) and ride the "hilly" portion regularly. It is a great ride and very well supported. They have stops 8-12 miles apart so you are never far from a rest and it spreads the people out as people pick different stops.
> 
> With regard to a GPS computer, it is not necessary for the ride, but is nice. I started with a Cateye double wireless with cadence and it was nice. I found a smoking deal on the Garmin 305 with heart rate and cadence, so I went for that. You can upload routes into the 305 and it will point you in the right direction. It does not display the "road map" like the 705 though. In last year's Trek 100 I was with a group hammering away and the leader spaced on a turn. Everyone followed. We ended up in downtown Oconomowoc on some nasty streets. We we only went a couple miles out of the way, but bypassed the Lunch stop. I wish he would have had a Garmin. I like the Garmin for the ability to down load and compare workouts. A power meter would be nicer, but the Garmin is a nice piece.


Thanks 99trek5200 for you comments and insight about the Trek 100. Are you going to race this year? Do you know where the course map is for the race, I had trouble finding it at the website?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Where do you live and, what type roads/terrain dominate your riding? If you're in the mountains and often ride hills >7% grade, then a compact will be the better option. If you live in flatlands or, rolling hills then the standard crank will work fine and, allow more absolute speed (if that's your thing). If you time trial then the standard crank will be the best option. Since we know nothing about where you live, the roads that you ride, your age and physical abilities then it's probably better if you let the dealer help with this decision since he will likely know these things - or at least have a much better idea. 

The bottom line is that the compact crank provides a lower gear and, a reduced high gear - all else being equal.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

vboy19 said:


> Not a really big fan of your comment above. I'm sorry for being rude.
> 
> I think your missing the point. I'm new to road cycling, I used to race mountain bikes and decide to take on something different. In reference to the dura ace crank, I am wondering what is the difference between a compact crank and a Standard crank. The dealer is willing to switch out. I'm not always looking for the top of the line just because i'm looking at a difference between the current Bontrager crank or a Dura Ace doesn't necessarily mean I want one over the other.
> 
> The question, what is the difference between a compact vs Standard crank? if there is none and it's a matter of preference then I will ride it out and see what I would switch out later. When I mountain bike I loved the larger chain rings on the crank as it gave me more power to sprint out, or power through a climb. Now if there is no real answer here then this is all a mute point. I was just asking the more experienced people meaning You and the other great members of this forum to get a better underdstanding.


Vboy - 
My comment was not meant to be rude to you, on the contrary. Im not passing judgement that you are new to biking, I think its great that you are getting into it. Im not saying you shouldn't look at a compact vs a standard double. I think you will agree that in your original post, you really didn't make that clear. As a matter of fact, in reviewing your OP, it sounded like you were considering switching cranks to save 300g. Again, its a great bike and you should do what you need to to optimize its comfort and performance to suit your needs. I apologize if you took my post in the wrong vein. Sometimes people misconstrue the tone of written text and I think thats what happened here.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

vboy19 said:


> Not a really big fan of your comment above. I'm sorry for being rude.
> 
> I think your missing the point. I'm new to road cycling, I used to race mountain bikes and decide to take on something different. In reference to the dura ace crank, I am wondering what is the difference between a compact crank and a Standard crank. *The dealer is willing to switch out.* I'm not always looking for the top of the line just because i'm looking at a difference between the current Bontrager crank or a Dura Ace doesn't necessarily mean I want one over the other.
> 
> The question, what is the difference between a compact vs Standard crank? if there is none and it's a matter of preference then I will ride it out and see what I would switch out later. When I mountain bike I loved the larger chain rings on the crank as it gave me more power to sprint out, or power through a climb. Now if there is no real answer here then this is all a mute point. I was just asking the more experienced people meaning You and the other great members of this forum to get a better underdstanding.


Do it! I wouldn't even think more about it nor hesitate. (I missed that in the other info we were talking about) You sound like a strong rider, coming over from the mtb side. If the LBS is going to swap out for the diff in cost to a D/A...run don't walk, get it done and get out and ride, man.

Edit, you may also want to consider a swap of the cassette too. The 6.5 has an 11-26, and you may want to tighten that up a bit to a 12-25 or better yet a 12-23 if you are strong (hell go straight block just bragging rights - of course only kidding  )

peace
zac


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Zac is on point regarding cassettes. A compact is generally 50/34 and a standard is 53/39. Basically a compact allows you to climb easier than a standard. A compact replaces the option of going with a triple for some riders. Rnhood gave an excellent explanation as well. 

08Madone5.2 is on point as well. No harm in riding your bike as is until you get a sense of what you are looking for. If you are powering up climbs very easily and are looking for more power, then switch to a standard. 

With that being said, enjoy your new ride. You definitely have a top shelf steed. I too have switched over from the dirt side of riding although I still occasionally like to get "dirty" with the knobbies, if you know what I mean. Especially now with everything turning green. 

Road riding will definitely make you a stronger mtb rider. And mtbing will give you some great handling skills for the road. A win-win if you ask me.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

TG -
Thanks for getting my back. Send me a private so we can meet up and do a North Shore ride, or even a city ride.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*get the compact*

I'd say for day to day riding in rolling hills, the compact gives me more opportunities to make finite adjustments to my cadence, while pedaling up to 21mph. With a 53/39, I don't really like the big jump in gears with 25 or 26 tooth cogs toward the top of the cog. 
Being a former racer, you're prbably very strong, and would be more capable of staying on top of the bigger gears of a standard.
If you haven't before, and you're area is hilly, try the compact. 
I doubt the fact that the dura-ace is lighter will sacrifice stiffness. If it did, the pros wouldn't ride 'em as much as they do.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

vboy19 said:


> Thanks 99trek5200 for you comments and insight about the Trek 100. Are you going to race this year? Do you know where the course map is for the race, I had trouble finding it at the website?


I will be riding. It's too close not to. I see they have not gotten the course posted yet. I found this on www.mapmyride.com 

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wi/waukesha/1013185859

It is basically last years course. That map shows a slight variation as there was a big crash last year at mile 16 or so, I made it past the crash before they re-routed the ride to Platt Rd. While last year was my first, I understand they use the same route but go clockwise one year on counterclockwise the next. It is a fairly flat route with 3,500' of total climbing. There are a few 9-10% grades, but they are short (1/4 mile) or so.

In October you may keep your eye out for the Tyranena Brewery ride in Lake Mills. It is a 60 miler that has a stop at the Trek plant in Waterloo. It's kinda cool, but since they introduced the 2008 Madone they no longer open the production area to tours. The lobby has some neat stuff. (I bet all of Lemond's stuff will be cleared out by then if it has not already be removed)

By the way, here is where I got my Garmin http://buyeretail.com/product.asp?i=GAREDGE305HRS If you are in the market, pay attention to the model number. The ones that end in "30" include both the heart rate monitor and the speed sensor. Other model numbers include one or the other,or neither of the accessories and each of those accessories is $40+ to buy on their own.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

08Madone5.2 said:


> TG -
> Thanks for getting my back. Send me a private so we can meet up and do a North Shore ride, or even a city ride.


No problem bro. I will reach out to you soon for a ride. It will be cool to spin some wheels on the North Shore.


----------

